# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Что за птица кричит по утрам у-уу-у

## windnordru

Ни разу не удалось увидеть, кричит утром и до обеда, редко вечером. Ночью молчит, хотя похоже на сову...Берег Черного моря, Краснодарский край, Поселок Волна. Отдых замечательный, но без шума.

----------

